# Research: Psychology of keeping planted aquariums



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Dear APC member,

Please answer the following questions to permit us to be able to investigate the *psychology of keeping planted aquariums*. In order to get a valid set of responses we kindly request that you NOT POST YOUR ANSWERS IN THIS THREAD. Rather, send your answers to the researcher's e-mail address below. After you submit your answers, you may also participate in the second phase of the study. If you are interested, we will send you a 44 item personality inventory.

We keep the confidentiality of all the answers and publish only the general results. The general results of this research will be summarized in this thread. 
Thank you for participating in this scientific research.
*fgencoz[email protected]*

Faruk Gencoz, Ph.D.
Department of Psychology
Middle EastTechnical University

Art Giacosa
Founder and Administrator
Aquatic Plant Central


*Psychology of keeping planted aquarium, First Phase*


Your gender:
Age:
Number of planted aquariums: 
Total planted aquarium volume in liters:
Years of experience about planted tanks:

1. Why did you choose to keep a planted tank?

2. What are the similar reasons of keeping a fish aquarium and a planted aquarium?

3. What are the different reasons of keeping a fish aquarium and a planted aquarium?

4. What kind of problems do you encounter in your planted tank and what specific actions do you initiate for each type of problems?

Please send your answers to *[email protected]*
*AGAIN, DO NOT POST YOUR ANSWERS IN THIS THREAD.*


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Is that enough questions to complete a personality inventory???? (just curious)


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Sure, anyone can get the personality inventory after answering the questions above.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Will this research be cross-referenced to any of the personality sorters, such as Myers-Briggs?

TW


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The personality inventory used in this research is "Big Five" personality test. Responses are evaluated on five main factors that were driven empirically. Only the general results will be summarized here.

*John, O. P. (1990). The "Big Five" factor taxonomy: Dimensions of personality in the natural language and in questionnaires. In L. Pervin (Ed.), Handbook of personality: Theory and research (pp. 66-100). New York: Guilford Press. *


----------



## apalsson (Nov 22, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Is that enough questions to complete a personality inventory???? (just curious)


Guess that implies that us aquarists are simple folks


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

We can understand what they are if they answer the questions. 
It takes only 10 minutes to answer the personality test.

To my knowledge, there is only one published scientific research about the psychology of aquarists. It would be good to carry out the second study with aquarists who keep the planted tanks. The only study was able to include 100 participants. *Can we exceed 100? It is only 5 up till now.*

Kidd, A.H., & Kidd, R.M. (1999). Benefits, problems, and characteristics of home aquarium owners. *Psychological Reports, 84*, 998-1004.

Although tank fish are currently the most popular "pets" in the USA, literature reporting studies on the benefits, problems, and characteristics of home aquarium ownership is extremely limited. Because it seemed important to learn more about people who enjoy owning and caring for home aquaria, 50 men and 50 women were interviewed in several area stores which provide and sell living fish and adjunct products necessary for maintaining good home aquarium environments.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Just curious what you plan on doing with the results- publication in a journal? Thesis material? This is an interesting idea....


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for the questions.

My first plan is to satisfy my curiosity. Then, I will try to share the info by publishing it in a refereed journal. In fact I gathered a "coping with problems" data set from 130 Turkish aquarists in 2003. I compared the findings with the results of Kidd and Kidd 1999 study in the articles published in "Akvaryum Dünyası Dergisi", which is a Turkish aquarium magazine.

Hobby area is the one truly neglected in the scientific arena. On the other hand hobbies are very important strategic exercises to build up self esteem and confidence which are the bases of psychological health. I see that people here spend significant time for their purposes in aquascaping. It would be unwise not to initiate a research on this topic.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Seven people participated and completed the study in the last two days. We thank the participants and those who showed their interests to the study. On the other hand this participation rate may not allow us to analyze data and thus any scientific conclusion may not be achieved. 

To run the statistics and analyze data the study needs approximately 100 participants. We do appreciate your participation.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I think you need to leave it open longer to get more people. This is a tough time of year as many travel and/or occupied with outer things. 

I also think that to gain more people this needs to be advertised more.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

What can we do to advertise here in APC?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Twelve people have completed the study. Ten additional people have answered the questions in this thread but have not taken the personality inventory yet. 

The study is going on. Please participate.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Quick and easy. I'd encourage other members to take it too.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

(Have emailed Phase 1.) Apologies for not understanding, but is Phase 2 the personality test? Would you like us to also email the answers to your Addiction Test thread?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I respect what you are doing, but I do not understand how those four questions reflect ones personality. I don't think you want my response because I have gotten away from my personal hobby and focused more on the business. I can tell you I have an obssesive personality, but I don't see how you could see that from those four questions.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

czado said:


> Is Phase 2 the personality test?


Yes you are right. Phase2 is the personality test.

Phase1 consits of the questions in the first message of this thread. When you e-mail your answers to me I ask if you are interested in taking the personality test. When you say yes, I send the personality test items in the second phase.



czado said:


> Would you like us to also email the answers to your Addiction Test thread?


No, you can post your answers and comments directly to the addiction test thread. Addiction thread has no research purpose.

I am glad that people are interested in the psychological side of keeping aquariums.



fish7days said:


> Quick and easy. I'd encourage other members to take it too.


Thanks for encouraging other members. By the way, 16 members have completed the study up till now. Participation is slowly increasing.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> I respect what you are doing, but I do not understand how those four questions reflect ones personality. I don't think you want my response because I have gotten away from my personal hobby and focused more on the business. I can tell you I have an obssesive personality, but I don't see how you could see that from those four questions.


No, I cannot see the personalities from those four questions. When you e-mail your answers to me I ask if you are interested in taking the personality test. When you say yes, I send the personality test items in the second phase.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

19 members have completed the study up till now. Sssloowwwllyyy increasing. 

Please participate and do not forget to take the second phase.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I don' t think I've received the second part yet...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Upon New2fish's warning I checked out all my e-mail records. I did not find any unanswered e-mail. Then I wanted to check the messages in the spam filter. I found several messages from the members who responded to the research. I apologize for the unanswered e-mails because of the spam software. I am now trying to pick up members' messages from hundreds of irrelevant posts.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I have found 6 e-mails unanswered and sent the personality inventory to them.

If there is anyone who answered phase1 questions and did not get the personality inventory just send an e-mail to me. I will be checking the spam boxes this time.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Completed just now.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Dear APC members,

25th person has just completed the study. It's going good. To be able to reach scientific conclusions we need more (75) participants. I believe we can reach this participation rate in such an enthusiastic society. The study is going on. Please participate and encourage others to participate.


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

you got mail


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I got it and send you the second phase. Thank you.

By the way, up till now 30 participants have completed the study. We appreciate the participants' effort. We need 70 participants more.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Just sent you the answers to the questions....


----------



## MossyLady (Dec 18, 2005)

I enjoyed taking the test ... it gave me a chance to think back to my reasoning and purposes over the years. What amazes me is the sheer amount of practical information available to me now that simply didn't exist when I started out!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

36th participant has just completed the whole study.=D>

I guess international participants will outnumber the US participants. Interesting... :roll: 

64 has left. 8-[ 

Please participate and complete the whole study. The study is going on...


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I just filled it out and sent the email to you.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you. I got it and sent it back to you with the personality inventory.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The participation has frozen at 39. Some people suggested to post the research to the other forums as well. Thank you for this suggestion but I don't think I can follow the threads in the other forums. 

Let's wait a little bit more and then I'll start analyzing the data. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The participation is now 41. I'll be waiting for the last volunteers till Friday. Can we make it at least 50?[-o<


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It is time to stop data gathering. 

We finished up with 41 participants. There are significant number of people who have not sent their personality test responses back to me yet. Whenever they send their responses I can include them into the data analysis. With their contribution we can exceed 50. 

I would like to thank all the participants who spend their time for the research. Their contribution is valuable.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Descriptive Statistics

total number of participants (*phase1+phase2*): 41
males: 34 (*83%*)
females: 7 (*17%*)

males + females
age mean: *36* range: 13-70
number of aquariums mean: *4 *range: 1-23
total volume mean: *413* range: 29-2214
years of experience mean: *7* range: 1-60

females *(due to very low level of female participation statistics are not reliable)* 
age mean: 47 range: 38-64
number of aquariums mean: 7 range: 1-20
total volume mean: 494 range: 29-1256
years of experience mean: 7 range: 1-52

males
age mean: 34 range: 13-70
number of aquariums mean: 4 range: 1-23
total volume mean: 396 range: 45-2214
years of experience mean: 6 range: 1-60


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I have included the data from the participants who contributed only to the phase1. So, we have now 56 participants in phase1. The results for the females have changed a little bit.

total number of participants (*phase1*): 56
males: 46 (*82%*)
females: 10 (*18%*)

males + females
age mean: *36* range: 13-70
number of aquariums mean: *4 *range: 1-23
total volume mean: *426* range: 29-2214
years of experience mean: *7* range: 1-60

females 
age mean: *43* range: 25-64
number of aquariums mean: *6* range: 1-20
total volume mean: *462* range: 29-1256
years of experience mean: *11* range: 1-52

males
age mean: *34* range: 13-70
number of aquariums mean: *3* range: 1-23
total volume mean: *418* range: 45-2214
years of experience mean: *7* range: 1-60


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The result of the descriptive statistics reflects that the females tend to be older and more experienced than males. They also have more tanks and more volumes than the males. Any interpretation about this result?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

When we look at the contest statistics; 

total number of participants: 154
males: 144 (93.5%)
females: 10 (6.5%)

Can we say females are less competitive?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

------------------------noCO2--------CO2--------beginner
females' participation---4 (40%)------3 (30%)-----3 (30%) 
males' participation----20 (14%)----104 (72%)----20 (14%)

While females show almost an equal participation to the three categories males distinctively participate in the CO2 category. Another support for the competitiveness of the males?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Let me continue to talk about the results of the study.

The personality inventory used in the research gives five subscores on the following domains:

*Extraversion* domain: talkative, energetic, and assertive.
*Agreeableness *domain*:* sympathetic, kind, and affectionate.
*Conscientiousness *domain: organized, thorough, and planful.
*Neuroticism* (reversed Emotional Stability) domain: tense, moody, and anxious. 
*Openness *domain:having wide interests, being imaginative and insightful.

In general, the results showed that the participants are relatively low in neuroticism and extraversion. They tend to be high on open mindedness.

I did not find significant personality differences on the basis of sex, age, total volume, and experience level groups.

An important finding is that as the number of tanks increases there is also an increase in the neuroticism scores.

I believe if we had more participants the results would be much more fruitful. In spite of this an extensive paper can still be written. I am working on the paper right now.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I couldn't enter all the data yet but the a preliminary result is that the planted aquarists seem to know what exactly can be done when faced with problems in the tank. The problems can be solved in two ways: 1. solution oriented coping, 2. emotion oriented coping. Planted aquarists seem to be the real problem solvers. This preliminary finding is a little bit different than the general aquarists. I did not remember the exact values now but there was a significant emotion related tendency among the aquarists in coping with the problems. For example they suggested to change the species when there was a failure in keeping a particular fish.

This difference between the fish aquarists and plant aquarists might be due to deeper specialization of the plant aquarists.


----------

